# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  جوایز ازمایشگاه فیزیک چیه؟!!!

## amir.tk

سلام
تیم مدرسه ما ؛ مسابقات ناحیه ای و قطبی مسابقات ازمایشگاهی فیزیک رو با اختلاف اول شده
و احتمال خیلی زیاد استانی رو هم اول میشیم
خواستم بدونم جوایز 3 تیم برتر مسابقات ازمایشگاهی کشوری چیه؟
اینکه میگن معاف از کنکور و سربازی میشی واقعیت داره؟!!

----------

